# GPU load calculation



## tesmai4 (Aug 22, 2014)

What is meant by "GPU Load" in GPU-Z and how is it calculated?
Is it only a measure of the cores being used or does it comprises of multiple attributes?

Regards,


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2014)

Same thing that CPU load reports... how much of the core is used.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-gpu-usage-means.198916/#post-3080794


----------



## tesmai4 (Aug 22, 2014)

@Wizzard, Thanks for your reply. I have seen this reply before posting my question and was not sure about the answer.
Shall I consider it as an official reply that can be quoted. 

I was having conversation with one of my colleague and we are not sure about the reported GPU load from GPU-Z.

GPU-Z show 7-10% of GPU load, even after my calculation has finished and the application has terminated. I am bit confused on it.

Regards,


----------



## tesmai4 (Aug 22, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Same thing that CPU load reports... how much of the core is used.




Sorry, I don't think your reply is correct. My application is using most of the GPU cores in my application. Still, GPU-Z displays only 10-15% of GPU usage.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 22, 2014)

Is GPU "Load" not different from GPU "activity"?


----------



## tesmai4 (Aug 22, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Is GPU "Load" not different from GPU "activity"?


May be, I am referring to "GPU Load" from GPU-Z utility and want to what is exactly represented by it. My problem is that GPU-Z show 7-10% of GPU load, even after my calculation has finished and the application has terminated. I am bit confused on it.
Regards,


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Is GPU "Load" not different from GPU "activity"?


same thing. on both nvidia and amd the driver gives you a number between 0 and 100 that it calls gpu load/activity or other interchangeable terms, without any explanation what it really measures



tesmai4 said:


> May be, I am referring to "GPU Load" from GPU-Z utility and want to what is exactly represented by it. My problem is that GPU-Z show 7-10% of GPU load, even after my calculation has finished and the application has terminated. I am bit confused on it.
> Regards,


what kind of application is this? what hardware do you run on? any bottlenecks that are not gpu shaders?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2014)

tesmai4 said:


> Sorry, I don't think your reply is correct. My application is using most of the GPU cores in my application. Still, GPU-Z displays only 10-15% of GPU usage.


Sorry, you misunderstood me. Read W1zzards link. 

Regarding your use on idle... do you have aero theme in windows or something? I sit a bit lower than that but there is always activity.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Regarding your use on idle... do you have aero theme in windows or something? I sit a bit lower than that but there is always activity.



yes, windows aero will always have some activity, even without aero some functions like bitmap drawing, cursors etc are gpu accelerated, so there will be some load. also your browsers use the gpu


----------



## tesmai4 (Aug 22, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> yes, windows aero will always have some activity, even without aero some functions like bitmap drawing, cursors etc are gpu accelerated, so there will be some load. also your browsers use the gpu


Thanks. I have two GPU in my system. Quadro 600 for display and Tesla for data crunching only. I am referring this activity on the Tesla card.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe GPU-Z can not monitor the Tesla card correctly (I've seen that on K20c). Have you tried with NVIDIA's nvsmi tool?


----------

